# why do people hang bags of dog poo from branches?



## aintgotnohay (8 April 2015)

everywhere you go these days theres theres dogs of bag poo hung from branches or left in piles or thrown in hedges bagged up.why do some doggy people do this??


----------



## kaiserchief (8 April 2015)

I always assume it's because they'll fetch it on their way back to the start of the walk and bin it then; perhaps there's only one bin on that particular walk and it's by the road/car park.


----------



## Sandstone1 (8 April 2015)

I hate to see that. It's worse than not picking it up. They usually don't pick it up on way back it's just left there.


----------



## PucciNPoni (8 April 2015)

because they're lazy gits!  

Drives me insane - we have a large grassy area across from my house - used to be a massive barley field and then housing was built on it and this is one of the green spaces.  THe numbers of piles of poo (bagged and unbagged) was absolutely disgusting.  NO excuse at all to leave piles around like that.  

I have been out on walks with three dogs, left a bag but always picked it up again.


----------



## Nosey (8 April 2015)

Drives me insane too & as a rider have nearly ended up head butting a bag overhanging a track 
Really cant understand the mentality-better to leave poo to its own devices than bag it & leave it!! There's a hedge on my ride opposite a small caravan park absolutely riddled with poo bags which have been slung into it from the caravanners I strongly suspect-yuch!!


----------



## jrp204 (8 April 2015)

Because they are dirty and lazy.


----------



## cremedemonthe (8 April 2015)

I've left bags to pick up on the way back as no poo bin for half a mile in the direction I was heading out to. Have forgotten them on the way back but picked them up the next day as they were still there. Quite often, we used to pick up anyone else's bags left at the side of the path on the way back and they used to pick ours up too, never met them but it was an unwritten rule of etiquette but that was several years ago, now you have to watch where you walk NEXT to the poo bin as there's unbagged dog poo all round it, totally lazy,selfish ba**ards. It's people like that that get us banned from areas.  
We have nearly been banned recently in one area due to people not picking it up, one woman (commercial dog walker with 5 dogs) was challenged and politely asked by one of the men who runs a business right where the dog poo problem is,if she was going to pick any of it up as the dog's were going to the toilet right in front of him. He has to clean his yard and grassed area out side his property everyday before he can accept clients that day as it's covered in dog poo.
He even paid for a dog poo bin to be put in place as well as the bags that we collect it in and even put paved slabs down to the bin as it's on the grass so we didn't get muddy and yet people still won't use it, it's surrounded by dog mess.
He allows us access past his place, it's not our right to go through there.
The woman he asked to pick up dog poo, she merely round round gave him her middle finger and walked off, is it surprising with people like that that we get a bad name?
Oz


----------



## MyBoyChe (8 April 2015)

Because they are too lazy to collect it on the way back!!  Better to flick it into a hedge and leave it to rot naturally than bag it up and add plastic to the mix if you are too idle to pick it up.  I will leave it if Im on the way out, but collect it on the way back if Im in the local park area where the only bin is in the car park.  If Im out in the country proper, I will stick and flick off any footpath or bridleway. Little coloured bags of poo hanging from trees are gross and as another poster said, I have nearly head butted them whilst riding


----------



## honetpot (8 April 2015)

They have studies that there more litter there is people will drop more litter were as if you clear up stops people from thinking of dumping more.
  Alright a bag of poo in your pocket is not the most pleasant thing but its better than leaving it behind. I used to live on the edge of a large village and the amount to people who take their dog for a 'walk' but really its just an opportunity for it to go and c*** anywhere but in their back garden where they would have to pick it up. The footpaths within a few hundred yards of the village were littered with the stuff but walk a bit further on, there would be none because no one would bother to go that far. They are just lazy.


----------



## Penny Less (8 April 2015)

They are like little Christmas tree ornaments aren't they ?  I cant fathom the logic behind it, unless someone has seen their dog poo so they have had to make a show of picking it up, but don't want to take it home.

The other thing that drives me potty is people parking outside our local convenience store, mucking their car out into a plastic bag, slinging it under the car, then driving off.  There are two bins within 10 paces of the store. Its total laziness.  I do hate people sometimes (well nearly all the time actually)


----------



## Kaylum (8 April 2015)

Cause they are disgusting can't be bothered to carry it. I don't want to see it hanging from a tree wether its been collected later or not. Also flick with a stick is just as  dirty and lazy. You got the dog pick the poo up and take it home otherwise don't get a dog. It's no wonder everywhere looks like a dogs toilet.


----------



## Alec Swan (8 April 2015)

Re: why do people hang bags of dog poo from branches?

Art.

Alec.


----------



## jrp204 (8 April 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			Re: why do people hang bags of dog poo from branches?

Art.
ALEC, where have you been, we missed you!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## BSL (8 April 2015)

jrp204 said:



			Because they are dirty and lazy.
		
Click to expand...

agree.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (8 April 2015)

The people who do it are the same lazy so-and-so's who expect everyone else to clean up their rubbish. Full stop. They bag up their dog poo in non-biodegradeable bags and then leave it to not only create a visual eyesore which is the most disgusting one anyone could ever leave, but also it makes a statement, i.e. "why FFS should I clear up this mess". 

I'm in the camp of if you can't be bothered to pick up after your dog then don't have one. BUT........ and this is a big "but", if there IS no bin provided (no excuse, just take it home) and people want to be shot of the stuff then use a biodegradeable bag at least so that the plastic doesn't pollute the environment for the next however-many thousands of years; OR get a stick and at least have the decency to flick it out of the way. 

Lazy, dirty gits!


----------



## HashRouge (8 April 2015)

I have never come across this! I don't know if it's because I'm lucky or because I'm from an area in the Peak District where there is lots of gorgeous open moorland, but not very many trees (so nowhere to hang the poo)!!


----------



## RunToEarth (9 April 2015)

My view is that people will pick their dog poo up when there are other people around watching/walking and then offload it onto a tree when no one is looking. One particular man parks up near us every single night, walks his fat Labrador just far enough for it to poo, picks its poo up and hangs it on the tree. Last month whilst he was walking I gathered up six or seven bags and "returned" them to his car bonnet with a short note. Haven't seen the lazy sod since...


----------



## aintgotnohay (9 April 2015)

RunToEarth said:



			My view is that people will pick their dog poo up when there are other people around watching/walking and then offload it onto a tree when no one is looking. One particular man parks up near us every single night, walks his fat Labrador just far enough for it to poo, picks its poo up and hangs it on the tree. Last month whilst he was walking I gathered up six or seven bags and "returned" them to his car bonnet with a short note. Haven't seen the lazy sod since...
		
Click to expand...

LMAO love it


----------



## Penny Less (9 April 2015)

Well done RTE !


----------



## LittleTero (12 April 2015)

Hi Alec, random to message here, but cannot seem to private message you. I am writing a fictional novel on hunting (I am subscriber and entirely pro) and wondered if I could pick your brains a little? I think you seem very knowledgeable and on the money with your posts and opinions which is why I ask. If not I entirely understand being a stranger and having the gall to ask! Many thanks, Laura


----------



## Thistle (12 April 2015)

RunToEarth said:



			My view is that people will pick their dog poo up when there are other people around watching/walking and then offload it onto a tree when no one is looking. One particular man parks up near us every single night, walks his fat Labrador just far enough for it to poo, picks its poo up and hangs it on the tree. Last month whilst he was walking I gathered up six or seven bags and "returned" them to his car bonnet with a short note. Haven't seen the lazy sod since...
		
Click to expand...

I like your style!


----------



## marmalade76 (12 April 2015)

RunToEarth said:



			My view is that people will pick their dog poo up when there are other people around watching/walking and then offload it onto a tree when no one is looking. One particular man parks up near us every single night, walks his fat Labrador just far enough for it to poo, picks its poo up and hangs it on the tree. Last month whilst he was walking I gathered up six or seven bags and "returned" them to his car bonnet with a short note. Haven't seen the lazy sod since...
		
Click to expand...

Yep, this is exactly my theory. 

And I would have done the same, RTE!


----------



## MileAMinute (12 April 2015)

Does my nut in. I live (and walk my beagle) right by a canal and it is littered with dog poo bags. Admittedly, there are not enough bins down there, but if at 7 months pregnant I can reach down and struggle to pick it up and carry it to the closest bin, I don't see why others can't!


----------



## Love_my_Lurcher (12 April 2015)

I have my suspicions that it's not always doggie people that do it. I picked up once and there was a group of loud and (for the lack of a better word) shifty looking youths not far behind. I put the bag in a nearby bin and started walking again. Then I looked behind and the youths had stopped at the bin and were having a good look at it. I never saw what they did after that. So could it be that kids are picking up bags and placing them in trees as some sort of joke? Could it also be that people who are fed-up of seeing the bags lying on the ground are hanging them in trees to let doggie people see how nasty it is to leave bags lying? I am not making excuses for the people who pick up and don't bother to put the bags in bins, but just trying to think of other possibilities.


----------



## RunToEarth (14 April 2015)

Love_my_Lurcher said:



			I have my suspicions that it's not always doggie people that do it. I picked up once and there was a group of loud and (for the lack of a better word) shifty looking youths not far behind. I put the bag in a nearby bin and started walking again. Then I looked behind and the youths had stopped at the bin and were having a good look at it. I never saw what they did after that. So could it be that kids are picking up bags and placing them in trees as some sort of joke? Could it also be that people who are fed-up of seeing the bags lying on the ground are hanging them in trees to let doggie people see how nasty it is to leave bags lying? I am not making excuses for the people who pick up and don't bother to put the bags in bins, but just trying to think of other possibilities.
		
Click to expand...

I don't like dog poo, and I am a relatively sensible person with dogs. I cannot possibly think that any "youths" would derive any entertainment from sifting through dog poo bins and hanging them on trees. I'm sticking to my theory of bone idle dog walkers.


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (15 April 2015)

aintgotnohay said:



			everywhere you go these days theres theres dogs of bag poo hung from branches or left in piles or thrown in hedges bagged up.why do some doggy people do this??
		
Click to expand...

It's a subversive protest. There aren't any **** bins nearby & the idiots believe that if they bag their dogs poo  & leave as tree decorations the poo fairy will come along & organise a bin for them.


----------



## Love_my_Lurcher (22 April 2015)

RunToEarth said:



			I don't like dog poo, and I am a relatively sensible person with dogs. I cannot possibly think that any "youths" would derive any entertainment from sifting through dog poo bins and hanging them on trees. I'm sticking to my theory of bone idle dog walkers.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry about my late reply.  

I wouldn't rule out youngsters being at least partly responsible for this. A couple of years ago, kids in my area went through a phase of leaving video/audio tape dangling from trees and bushes. Also, when I was a child, I knew a group of kids that would go into public toilets and splatter wet toilet roll/hand towels everywhere. How they got pleasure from doing things like that I don't know, but perhaps that's their idea of having fun or are just so bored that there's nothing better to do. Besides, I just find it strange how people would go to the trouble of buying doggie bags and to actually pick up and then not follow through by putting the bags in a bin.


----------



## Mister Ted (23 April 2015)

Its disgusting.Do they think someone is going to come along and collect it or something.?


----------



## Crugeran Celt (23 April 2015)

Because they are idiots!


----------

